# Average cost of a garage conversion today.



## ali (21 Feb 2012)

Anyone have a standard garage conversion on a semi D done in Dublin recently and if so, what did you pay?

Thanks for replies,

A.


----------



## sale (23 Feb 2012)

*garage conversion*

I got one done last oct cost me 4000 euro

I got the garage door removed and a bay window installed
The walls where insulated with kingspan insulation board 150mm thick and then skimmed to depht of 3mm
There was  a door put in the hallway to the new room
i got 2 roof lights
and some sockets and a vertical rad
the room was painted in white and i paid for carpet and blinds myself

if you need any more info or photos of samei can send them to you


----------



## threebedsemi (23 Feb 2012)

Make sure that you check the exempted development section of the planning regulations to ensure that you dont need planning permission. Link is as follows:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,1586,en.pdf

Your situation is covered in Paragraph 6

Also note that if you are commencing the works now, you are oblidged to comply with the recently released Part L, with regard to energy efficiency, link below:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...g/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,27316,en.pdf

You are likely to have difficulty in making sense of Part L by yourself. The main point to note is that you are now required to provide much higher insulation levels in your extension/conversion than you would have had to if you had converted the garage pre November 2011.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

